# Elektronikas forums >  Kur un cik reāli dabūt 8Р3С-1 lampu

## abidox

Sveiki visiem. Ir ienācies pašbrūvēts lampu pastūzis kuru cilvēks ļoooti grib reanimēt. Pirmajā apskatē viss šķiet OK stāvējis sausā vieta un viscaur korodējis. Pa lielam lāgam iztīrīt, daži kondiķi  un šur tur atjaunot lodējumu.
Bet šeku reku viena izejas lampa sasprāgusi.

Tad jautājums cik reāli ir šobrīd tādu lampu dabūt vietējā tirgū un ar kādu budžetu jārēķinās.

----------


## krabis

Kas tas par tādu brīnumu? Pat Google tādu nepazīst. 
Varbūt biji domājis 6P3C-1? Tādas man ir pārītis, ja vajag.

----------


## Didzis

Man arī liekas, ka runa iet par 6Р3С   http://tec.org.ru/board/ehlekrovakuu...1/241-1-0-1498   Lampa, krievu laikos, bij plaši izmantota kino un radiotranslācijas pastiprinātājos.

----------


## abidox

Jā kļūdijos ir 6Р3С-1 bojātai 6 bija padilis un izskatijās, kā 8.
Jāskatās kad būs laiks patestēt aparāta darbaspējas un tad redzēs ko tālāk jo cilvēkam budžets ierobežots un aparāts nostaļģijai (ikdienai viņam citi rīki)

----------


## osscar

tieši tā - priboja dubultā staru tetrode. Iekš LV gan jau pa 5 EUR gab var dabūt - ebājā ar šipingu pa 10 nieku - nav jau nekas astronomisks. Tā lampa kalpo arī ilgi ja netiek kurināta baigi...1000h pie max rādītājiem..ja biku zemāk tad attiecīgi krietni ilgāk.

----------


## flybackmaster

Man ar tādas ir un vel tādas kā 6p36 utt

----------

